# 12 Jetta MK6 LED Interior Light Issues Blows fuse



## KOHIBA (May 1, 2011)

2012 Jetta SEL 
I recently bought a set of interior LED lights (AGT) from philipsxenon on eBay. When I installed the glove box light I think I arched the metal cover and of course blew a fuse which caused the tail lights to not work or the interior lights....... I searched through tested and found all fuses fine. 
I replaced to stock all lights and took the car into Dealer for its 10K service and they stated Blown# 6 fuse to module J519 causing concern. Replaced fuse and retested circuit. Lights all worked. 
When I got it back I reinstalled trunk, rear dome, vanity lights no problem. Now last night I went to install the other dome light (sunroof control) and when I installed them I ended up with a fuse blown again. Rear Tail lights out, and all interior lights out. 
My light out indicator is on in the dash and yet the Fuse # 6 tests "good" 

Is it possible that the fuse isn't actually blowing and something else is ? Do I need the dealer to reset this? 
Any help appreciated and if you live in the Orlando area I am glad to pay for some installation work. 
Thanks


----------



## Dtheman (Jan 1, 2016)

Did you ever discovered what was the issue? I have same problem with same lights. Thanx


----------

